# Pimples on Forehead!



## Claire Dunn (Jan 14, 2015)

Hay friends,
  For last few days i've been facing pimple problem (mostly on my forehead) and they leave a black spot 
  What is causing these pimples all of a sudden? normally i do not have pimples at all, neither i'm using any new beauty/makeup products. Could you suggest what can i do to get rid of the pimples? Natural home remedies are what i'm looking for!

  Thanks in Advance.

  Love,
  Claire


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 14, 2015)

Are you in a stressful situation? Stress can mess with your hormones, which can lead to breakouts.  If you want a natural remedy, try tea tree oil as a spot treatment. It's a natural antibacterial agent and will help bring it down. Then for any scarring you can try (cold pressed) rosehip oil; it's supposed to be good for that (along with being anti-aging).


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jan 31, 2015)

increase your water intake


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 1, 2015)

All that will do is make you go to the bathroom more, screw up your metabolism, throw off your electrolyte balance, and too much water intake can even kill you. Acne will then be the least of your worries. (Also: most of your daily water intake comes from food anyway. Also x2: Like everything in cosmetics, water is a chemical.)  Drink when you're thirsty. Full stop.  Back to the OP: Are you doing any better?


----------



## mad4mattes (Mar 10, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> If you want a natural remedy, try tea tree oil as a spot treatment. It's a natural antibacterial agent and will help bring it down. Then for any scarring you can try (cold pressed) rosehip oil; it's supposed to be good for that (along with being anti-aging).


  Thank you so much for posting this reply! I had heard of tea tree oil for acne years ago in my early 20s, when I actually didn't have any major acne issues. Now in my early 30s, I'm experiencing acne, particularly on my forehead region. Besides looking at my diet and other factors, ie stress, I've been in search of natural remedies for the acne and subsequent scarring, and did not even think of this. Never knew about rosehip oil so that is definitely worth a try. Thanks again!


----------



## Kathniss08 (Mar 18, 2015)

Try to use lemon juice to treat your acne it can be good to treat acne. Dab a cotton ball to the lemon juice and put it in your acne. You acne will dry and the lemon juice will keep your skin lighter because it is a natural bleach.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

Kathniss08 said:


> Try to use lemon juice to treat your acne it can be good to treat acne. Dab a cotton ball to the lemon juice and put it in your acne. You acne will dry and the lemon juice will keep your skin lighter because it is a natural bleach.


   Lemon juice CANNOT treat acne. It will irritate it big time!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> All that will do is make you go to the bathroom more, screw up your metabolism, throw off your electrolyte balance, and too much water intake can even kill you. Acne will then be the least of your worries. (Also: most of your daily water intake comes from food anyway. Also x2: Like everything in cosmetics, water is a chemical.)  Drink when you're thirsty. Full stop.  Back to the OP: Are you doing any better?


    So true. You cannot drink your acne away. You need to be hydrated but drinking more water will not cure acne. If that were true the biz to treat acne would not be a billion dollar one! Treating acne is about good exfoliation and using a product that treats bacteria since dead skin cells and bacteria is what clogs pores and causes acne!


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 14, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *mad4mattes* 

 
  Thank you so much for posting this reply! I had heard of tea tree oil for acne years ago in my early 20s, when I actually didn't have any major acne issues. Now in my early 30s, I'm experiencing acne, particularly on my forehead region. Besides looking at my diet and other factors, ie stress, I've been in search of natural remedies for the acne and subsequent scarring, and did not even think of this. Never knew about rosehip oil so that is definitely worth a try. Thanks again!


  Firstly Shelleygrrl is so right about water.
  When I have a spot as soon as I have cleansed and toned my face with my normal Monsia products I put a tiny spot of Optima Australian Organic Tea Tree (from Holland & Barrett) cream on a clean cottonwool and press it on the spot, very gently rubbing it in. By morning it is usually gone.


----------



## Alipark (Oct 15, 2015)

What do you think of mines? I don't think I have a lot of dead skin and I clean my forehead quite often....


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 21, 2016)

Claire Dunn said:


> i've been facing pimple problem  Natural home remedies are what i'm looking for!






To get rid of forehead pimples:
Here is a natural remedy for the forehead pimples.
Take gram flour and mix it with milk. It can be used as an alternative to regular face wash. Use it twice in a day.


----------



## Sabrin (Feb 3, 2017)

Have you been taking any medication recently? Some drugs can cause acne. Like corticosteroids, some birth control pills or DHEA supplements. If you had acne all of a sudden, something interferes with your hormones.


----------



## Beatricee (Feb 23, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]If you suffer from blemishes that are extremely red and blotchy, cornstarch[/FONT][FONT=&quot] can be a great choice. Cornstarch is very gentle on the skin, so it is a great option for those of us who have very sensitive skin. You can apply a cornstarch and water paste to individual blemishes, or to your whole face, and you can leave it on as long as you like.[/FONT]


----------



## valerievaneesa (Apr 2, 2017)

Applying lemon juice on forehead is known to be the best natural remedy  for getting rid of forehead pimples fast. If you apply it regularly, it  will considerably reduce the forehead acne problem.


----------

